# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Пытался обновиться с 8.2 до 8.3, получилось непонятно что

## T4242

скрин.jpg


Просветите пожалуйста, как такое могло получиться?

----------

